# Triplets born..but have issues



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok. So Oreo had triplets one boy two girls. The boy came first breach. Then followed by one girl which we think was stillborn fully grown. Then followed by another girl...live. Couple of questions. When the stillborn was delivered she smelled like urine and was drenched in yellow fluid. I believe she was still in her sac when she came out. Any opinions on what would have caused this? Second part is that Oreo still looks huge for having three preemies we believe because they are so tiny. Right now she looks to passing the placenta. Is it possible she could have more in her and have more than one placenta. She was with the buck for months so she was bred multiple times. Please let me know.! I gave Oreo some molasses warm water after cuz it is chilly where we are. Gave kids a dose of jump start for newborns.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She peed while in the sac. If you are concerned about more in there, then go in. You need to be up to your elbow inside her to truly feel for kids. They can look large for a few days after giving birth.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've only ever seen 1 placenta at the end. However, someone here I fully respect has said she has experienced placentas between kids. I can't remember who at the moment. I'll try to find that post again. @Suzanne_Tyler , was this you?

@ksalvagno is completely correct about the shape not springing inward immediately after kidding. Humans are the same way.

If you do go in, please give an antibiotic to ward off a uterine infection.

Well done. I'm sorry about the loss. Sometimes kids are under stress, void, and they do sometimes die. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I've only ever seen 1 placenta at the end. However, someone here I fully respect has said she has experienced placentas between kids. I can't remember who at the moment. I'll try to find that post again. @Suzanne_Tyler , was this you?
> ..


Yes that was me  They do sometimes have placentas between kids.

How is she now?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How’s it going? 

Do or did you worm her after giving birth? (Within 24 hours,?)

Does it matter if you wormed 4 weeks before, do you still have to worm after delivery? Just curious

Good luck


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

Right now we r at our local TSC getting some needed supplies. When we get hime will go in her and see if she has more kids.the two that r still alive r doing good at the moment. I did not deworm within 24 hours. Of delivery


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I wouldn't assume that she had more just based on belly size. Did you try bumping her? And I had a stillborn kid that had brownish yellow fluid all over it last kidding season too!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had live kids stained by urine and meconium in the amniotic fluid. Gross, but not totally abnormal.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

I would worm her


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As soon as the placenta has been expelled the cervix will be closed, so you've got to assume there are no more in there.
Yes, a doe can still be quite large after delivery.
If she happens to squat for several days not peeing it would be a possibility; I once had the vet out to pull 3; one upsidedown, a stillborn & a live one in the basement. She passed placenta but was squatting a lot as if tp pee with nothing coming out. On the 4th day I found a small preemie in the stall.
If going in, I do not normally give antibiotics unless I've been in & out several times in not pristine conditions.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she today?

As for the preemie still in sac, your doe may be selenium and/ or copper deficient. Does she get loose minerals? Regardless, these things happen now & then.


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

Things here could be better....at least i dont think she has anymore. Her size went down. On the other hand though she is a stubborn girl. For one i dont have a milking stand and she will not let me touch her udder. I have to wait till wednesday to buy material to build one. Dont have the kind of money to get o e that already made. I started a new thread in the health and welness concerning her very large mass in her right side of udder. Ive never felt anything like. Hard to explain.....it almost feals like a big muscle. Its kinda of scaring me a little bit. Will get her tested for CL and will get a CMT on her.


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

This is the girl. We named her tinkerbell. She is so tiny and skinny compared to her brother. We r syring feeding her and some bottle. Using manna pro milk replacer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

She is so darn cute.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How are they doing? Does the boy drink or nurse well? Do you have any idea how much they weigh?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

One bit of wisdom I've picked up from here is to not use milk replacers but to just use whole milk from the store. I don't have many bottle babies, but when I do I use goat's milk (which you don't have) or whole milk from the grocery store.

She's really cute


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Whole milk


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

SAD UPDATE---- Tinkerbell started to fade early this morning and sadly passed away. Faded goat syndrom. Brought her to vet and gave her steriod and warm subq fluids but didnt help....im so devistated. She was special. She was to tiny when she was born. Loved those little donkey ears. She new she was loved those two days that she alive.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry you lost her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. So sorry.


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

After watching some videos on her symptoms...i cant stress enough about colastrum.. I feel like such a bad parent and not recognizing the signs. To me she looked like she was constipated. I cant believe how fast they go down hill. Got to the point where i think she was having seizures.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Don't blame yourself!! You did your best.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Laura2shy
So so sorry
You did the best you could 
I think everyone on here can attest to if I would have, or if I could have, or I misunderstood the issue,...

Every animal is different and unfortunately not all survive. It is natures way, and sometimes we just can’t change the outcomes, or even know how to at the time,... but we all learn something new with every animal and situation.

We can all learn from you/or at least be reminded of the importance of colostrum in the first moments/half hour after birth.

Thank you for sharing 

My heart breaks for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is sad, no matter what we do, they still do not make it. Of course we do feel bad, I hear you there, been there done that.


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.we still have her brother who is thriving. And yes we did give him some colustrum from mom. For some reason she not letting them nurse. Id rather milk her out and bottle feed anyway. Mom named him Sherlock. Will post pick of him. Dont have one of by himself yet


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hugs. And well done for coming up with a likely cause. You'll never make that mistake ever again. Good job keeping the boy alive.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh my gosh is he adorable!

Funny how she doesn’t want them nursing, but you can milk her

Maybe she is just use to milking or being milked?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I am so sorry about Tinkerbell! Don't beat yourself up. We are all learning new things about our goats every day. I've made so many stupid mistakes; It would fill a book! 

Sherlock is adorable.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, our condolences both on the stillborn and on Tinkerbell. Sherlock now has a lot of living to do, he's a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tie up mamma and teach her to be a mom.
Tie up one back leg, the one you will be working from, just so she cannot kick. Remember, there are two sides, go back and forth and teach the kid. Sometimes mamma training takes a few days to a week. Don't wait too long to try or she will disown the kid for sure.

Sometimes too, they are too tight in the udder and won't allow the kids to nurse, it hurts, until we milk out just enough to relieve pressure. I feed the colostrum from a 12 cc's syringe or smaller(no needle) slowly at the back corner of the mouth. I feed that milk to the newborns, then get the kid to latch on to the teat.


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you for all the information guys. I cant say enough good things about this forum.


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Can you pass on the links to videos you learned from? So sorry you went through this, but maybe others can learn from this, too? I had a hard one this summer where I just had to learn how to tube feed.


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

here is Sherlock...Tinkerbells brother. Only survivor....lets just say he is getting spoiled. I will try and post link to the you tube vid. Just type ype in clostridium enterotoxemia i think and it should pop up.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That sweater is just adorable


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh my!!!♥♥


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is a more up close pic of Sherlock


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He is so cute! 

I am so sorry that you lost Tinkerbelle. (((hugs)))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

